# **Nipple stimulation has brought on contractions**



## holidaysan

Decided to try out nipple stimulation. After about 3 minutes i got a really painful cramp/tightening that lasted about 30 seconds. I carried on for about 15 minutes and the tightenings lasted a good hour then stopped. Not sure if i should continue with it. Ive been getting cramps/tightenings for a few days now without nipple stimulation. 

Has anyone tried this and got a result so quick? 
If i keep doing it do you think i could go into labour?

xx


----------



## c_stonehill

sorry to sound really silly, but how do you do it?? will give it a try x


----------



## holidaysan

I just massaged my nipples and around them. Let me know how it goes xx


----------



## Katie Mc

ive been doing it on and off for the last few nights and get pains all the time with it. I think you are ment to only do 5 minutes on each breast at a time and don't do both together because it can bring on really strong contractions.

Lets hope it works for us


----------



## nullaby

good luck, hope it works for you :)


----------



## CandyApple19

worked for me, i felt some strong BH shortly after and was in full blown labour by the next morning LOL. it does work IMO.


----------



## holidaysan

CandyApple19 said:


> worked for me, i felt some strong BH shortly after and was in full blown labour by the next morning LOL. it does work IMO.

Well im off to bed to try it lol. Will let you all know if it works :dust:


----------



## CandyApple19

it says not to do both at the same time, but i did and thats what set me off. so its worrth a go, do you just massage or have u tried the 'milking' method too (getting colostrum out) as this causes contractions the same, thats what i did anyways.x


----------



## Kimboowee

Woopwooop!
You know what im up to after Take Me Out haha!!


----------



## holidaysan

CandyApple19 said:


> it says not to do both at the same time, but i did and thats what set me off. so its worrth a go, do you just massage or have u tried the 'milking' method too (getting colostrum out) as this causes contractions the same, thats what i did anyways.x

Ooooo tell me more about that method lol. I only tried massaging them. Did you stop through contractions?


----------



## Lilly12

Be careful with this ladies. It can bring on very long contractions that might stress your baby out!


----------



## holidaysan

Kimboowee said:


> Woopwooop!
> You know what im up to after Take Me Out haha!!

Lol. After hearing from CandyApple i'm hopeful it will work! Wonder if it will actually work for any of us xx


----------



## camilla

Also a hot moist facecloth on both your nipples is meant to release the hormone that can bring on labour...im going to try this!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Two more weeks and I'llk be revisiting this thread for niipple stim tips :thumbup: Have dismiossed tit's effectiveneess before but if it works i'll be giving it a go! Taaaa! :mrgreen:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Have dismiossed *tit's* effectiveneess before but if it works i'll be giving it a go! Taaaa! :mrgreen:

:rofl: Ooops thyta was actually a typo, but quite an apt one!!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Never heard this but am sooooo going to try

Im 37 weeks on Monday & want baby out sooner rather than later

So you literally just massage the nipples & around them????


----------



## holidaysan

MrsBandEgglet said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Have dismiossed *tit's* effectiveneess before but if it works i'll be giving it a go! Taaaa! :mrgreen:
> 
> :rofl: Ooops thyta was actually a typo, but quite an apt one!!Click to expand...

PMSL lol :haha:


----------



## holidaysan

chelseaharvey said:


> Never heard this but am sooooo going to try
> 
> Im 37 weeks on Monday & want baby out sooner rather than later
> 
> So you literally just massage the nipples & around them????

Basically yeah, you can google different ways to do it x


----------



## xCookieDough

Kimboowee said:


> Woopwooop!
> You know what im up to after Take Me Out haha!!

:haha::haha::haha: (love that program btw lol)


----------



## stomp110

Wonder how many are doing this tonight... Haha!!


----------



## camilla

My nipples are to damn sore to massage ow!


----------



## mamamay

MrsBandEgglet said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Have dismiossed *tit's* effectiveneess before but if it works i'll be giving it a go! Taaaa! :mrgreen:
> 
> :rofl: Ooops thyta was actually a typo, but quite an apt one!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MissFox

I've been working up to trying it. Short spurts- never amounted to so much as a BH though.


----------



## BigPoppa192

I have been doing this for my partner for the last hour she is 37+ and its working for sure ladies i'll keep you posted. Try to use a lubricant though to avert the soreness #TeamGetBabyOut :D


----------



## lousielou

Nipple stimulation is a really good way of getting labour going again if it's 'stalled' :)


----------



## holidaysan

Well didn't work for me lol. Still got slight cramps but other than that they've gone :growlmad: I did only do it for half an hour though then fell asleep lol


----------



## Gen79

If your body's not ready all it will do is give you contractions that go no where; and like Lilly said, probably stress out the baby. Remember the trick though for when you do go into labor and you want to speed it up. But not too much! The official advice is 5 minutes on each side and then wait 15 to see what happens.


----------



## Kimboowee

I forgot to do it but still getting irregular tightenings, gonna try go for a little stroll and see if anything happens


----------



## tas1

I tried it the other night as in the morning i had 2/3 lots of clear bits of discharge that looked like jelly so thought id see if my body was ready but its not Baby is still there lol. I did get period pains though and ive been getting these since last saturday which i think are getting worse but im trying to do more cleaning walking etc to keep them coming lol. 
xx


----------



## holidaysan

Kimboowee said:


> I forgot to do it but still getting irregular tightenings, gonna try go for a little stroll and see if anything happens

Fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## xCookieDough

How long do you recommend you stimulate for? Mine are really sensitive atm!
XO


----------



## XJessicaX

I love this site, so many good ideas. So far when I reach 37 weeks I will be drinking gallons of red raspberry leaf tea, bathing in Clary Sage essential oils whilst stimulating my nipples and then I will leap onto my birthing ball and carry on with the nipple stimulating (making sure the curtains are closed!)


----------



## happy-evie

I've had the OH do them since yesterday and he's done 20mins on 20mins off and its deffo working even since he's stopped i'm still having tightenings and cramps so fingers-crossed its the start of baby coming :woohoo:


----------



## holidaysan

happy-evie said:


> I've had the OH do them since yesterday and he's done 20mins on 20mins off and its deffo working even since he's stopped i'm still having tightenings and cramps so fingers-crossed its the start of baby coming :woohoo:

Any news ?? :flower:


----------



## happy-evie

holidaysan said:


> happy-evie said:
> 
> 
> I've had the OH do them since yesterday and he's done 20mins on 20mins off and its deffo working even since he's stopped i'm still having tightenings and cramps so fingers-crossed its the start of baby coming :woohoo:
> 
> Any news ?? :flower:Click to expand...

It has worked for sure i have had cramping all night so went to the doctors today to see my consultant, she has told me when to come back when the contractions get closer together i have also found out that i have SPD so if baby hasn't made an arrival by next week i'm going to be induced!!


----------



## holidaysan

happy-evie said:


> holidaysan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy-evie said:
> 
> 
> I've had the OH do them since yesterday and he's done 20mins on 20mins off and its deffo working even since he's stopped i'm still having tightenings and cramps so fingers-crossed its the start of baby coming :woohoo:
> 
> Any news ?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> It has worked for sure i have had cramping all night so went to the doctors today to see my consultant, she has told me when to come back when the contractions get closer together i have also found out that i have SPD so if baby hasn't made an arrival by next week i'm going to be induced!!Click to expand...

Ive had cramping this morning and throughout the day. They don't seem to be getting regular or anything :nope:. I'm sure ive developed SPD aswell, didn't think it could just appear right near the end of pregnancy. I feel so down. Fingers crossed for you though xx


----------



## MissFox

Nipple stimulation does not do much for me. I can get contractions going while it happens but it takes 10 minutes and then when I stop I get maybe 1 or 2 more and hat's it. I suppose a positive way to lok at it is that at least my nipples are one step closer to being ready for breast feeding! They f-ing hurt!


----------

